
A fake blog written by AI shot to the top of Hacker News - branon
https://www.businessinsider.com/fake-ai-generated-gpt3-blog-hacker-news-2020-8
======
Normille
>megaserg 28 days ago [–]

>I think this was written by GPT-3.

It didn't fool everyone.

